# NSA Threat Matrix List



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Does any one else believe that every one of us has a threat matrix score which is assigned by the NSA
Since we've all had our emails, phone calls and snail mail monitored, what's to stop them (the government) from making that list? Being a Vet puts me on an easily available list...

Should I feel reassured when I'm told by NSA officials and this administration that they aren't keeping track?

Just a thought. What's your opinion?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't believe anything I am told by the government. They lie. They'll tell you they aren't doing something, only to later tell you they were doing it before you even heard about it, and what's the big deal? 

There is no reason for me to believe they don't have lists.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sure we're on more than just one list. Some more so than others


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can bet if you are a member of any pro gun forum, Prepping forum, Tea party or anything like it you are entered in a data base. Now as for have you been looked at. Depends if someone drops a dime on you you chances go up .
I use myself as an example. I have been very out spoken about DHS and TSA I have pissed them off. They have differently looked at me.
I am not to concerned about it other than how it does violate the Constitution.
Nice thing is knowing how this administration could not get a train wreck right with two trains on same track


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The government has been caught living countless times. Remember when they said they weren't watching or recording us? Remember the WMDs in Iraq? I would be willing to bet a paycheck that every single American citizen is on a list, with a threat score, along with a lot of other very personal data. They know EXACTLY how many guns you own, who you associate with, and what places you frequent. List? They have a file on you.

It has already been proven that privacy is an illusion in this country. You are tracked from birth to death.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

They can keep lists and monitor everything and it still doesn't matter because the agencies in charge of such things haven't had a budget since Obama took office and had budget cuts made to continuing resolution that they don't have the manpower or resources to investigate anything. Look at the Boston bombers, plenty of internet activity, warned by Russia to watch them, and still got away with placing bombs. The latest is NSA only has the resources to investigate around 200 high profile suspects a year.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I absolutely refuse to lose any sleep over this spying thing. Let them watch and monitor all they want I nor any person I associate with have anything to hide.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> I absolutely refuse to lose any sleep over this spying thing. Let them watch and monitor all they want I nor any person I associate with have anything to hide.


Until they come for you in the night for being a "potential threat"


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am prolly on one anyway...no big deal....they prolly got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Until they come for you in the night for being a "potential threat"


If they are far enough down the chain to come get me I should be ready. Because with all the bigger fish to fry being taken I should have gotten a heads up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If the NSA wants a confrontation with me, fine. I am an experienced hacker with an extremely bad attitude towards the government. Or as they said in the movie: "There are things worse than death, and I can do them all".


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

slewfoot said:


> I absolutely refuse to lose any sleep over this spying thing. Let them watch and monitor all they want I nor any person I associate with have anything to hide.


There is nothing to lose sleep over. It's kinda like J. Edgar Hoover. He had files on a multitude of people. They are amassing this so they can have easy access to the information in case they need to go after you for whatever reason.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm an American and I refuse to violate the Constitution or the Bill of Rights in my work and damn will not change my beliefs or lifestyle because of a few special interest groups or this administration. My rights as American are plainly written. If they want a fight I will give them one.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> Until they come for you in the night for being a "potential threat"


Let them come, I Will know long before they get here that they are after me.I may go down in flames but I will have gone down fighting for my rights as an American citizen. I have no fear of them.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Where can I go to get my free NSA score?

Meangreen said it best. Too many local as well as state and federal LE think like the rest of us. Sworn to uphold the constitution and will not violate it if ordered to. Not to mention they know that it is a death trap for them. They might be able to get two "suspected" houses down before the word gets out and then it's gonna be plain pandalerium (I threw that in for Denton's sake lol ). I too took the oath to defend and protect the Constitution and I don't remember there being an experation date.

The Gov't might have it's grand plan, but they don't have the boots on the ground to take down our country. Not now, not ever.

Embrace the suck, NSA


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I have lived my life the last few years under the assumption that they have data on me. Since I believe that there are as many patriots in the government employ as idiots, AND there are more and more people everyday thinking like me, math and statistics takes over and the probability of Big Brother coming after me is slight...today. However, my chances become slimmer every year I think. But every year I become more and more ready...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We live in a free society?
How can we be free when the Gov't is tracking all we do and has a dossier on every citizen?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

They can track all they would like to. They just can't do anything about it.

I don't know how many lists I'm on. Hell, I'll sign up for them if they'll put 'em online.

We are a free country. Go overseas or south to Central or South America if you really don't believe you're free here in America.

The right to bear arms gets us the freedom of thought and speech. The right of thought and speech gives us the right to bear arms. The government can't overcome that. Paul Revere was fast, but the internet and phones is faster. And, the vast majority of people sworn to uphold the Constitution are intelligent people who take that oath seriously. They are not going to invade your house. They would like to see their grandchildren too.

Wanna fix the problem? Quit re-electing the same folks every year. They are just lining up at the trough. If they weren't interested in their own well being, they would serve their two terms and quit. Done my duty and gone. What do you think the odds of that happening are if you don't help them? Needs 6 or 8 years to learn how congress works or have some influence? Try floating that in the Helmund Province. I didn't think so.

I'm not Republican, I'm not Democrat, I am Independant and I am American. Put that on your list.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Oops, did I just rant?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm sure I'm on a couple of lists, whether or not the government thinks I'm a threat I know not and care even less. I figure if they're coming after me I should have some advanced warning as I'm sure they'll be scooping up a bunch of others before they get to me. I doubt even the main stream media could ignore that, although the headlines would probably read something along the lines of "Domestic terrorist captured with arsenal of weapons and thousands of rounds". Those headlines are the ones I look for especially if they start popping up more and more frequently.

-Infidel


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know for a fact that I am on their lists. There are at least five separate lists and the only one I don't believe I am on is the foreign terrorist list. Since I am a citizen I wouldn't fit on the foreign terrorist list but I am on just about every other list there is. I mention all the right words as often as I can and I send encrypted messages once in a while. I don't think they have broken the cypher yet so they aren't sure what is in the messages but I am sure it drives them nuts. I am a minister, believe in the constitution and those rights protected by it, white middle class, and write my congress critters more often than I need to. I am solidly against the current administration and both the two major parties. I don't trust the government nor any of its law enforcement agencies. I have had "contact" with the ATFE, FBI and had a good friend who was an NSA field operative. When my brother got his security clearance my name and background came up - it didn't stop him from getting his clearance but it was a "point of interest".

Do I worry about being on the lists? No, I joke with the guys and gals who read my copy and once in a while I get updates on what they are doing. I don't know if I will have a "feads up" if they decide to come for me but I do know that I won't just "disappear" because I have a bit of security that will go out if I don't prevent it from happening. 

Do I consider myself a danger to this country? No! Not as long as we are governed by the constitution and have a representative Republic.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Just one more to have the grand slam Paul. You just got to pull a little harder. LOL


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

ajk1941 said:


> Does any one else believe that every one of us has a threat matrix score which is assigned by the NSA
> Since we've all had our emails, phone calls and snail mail monitored, what's to stop them (the government) from making that list? Being a Vet puts me on an easily available list...
> 
> Should I feel reassured when I'm told by NSA officials and this administration that they aren't keeping track?
> ...


No, for the millionth time, The Govt doesn't care about your BOL, your stockpiles of food, your HAM radio set, or any other preps. Unless you start talking about assassinations, killing people, or stealing their money!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> They can keep lists and monitor everything and it still doesn't matter because the agencies in charge of such things haven't had a budget since Obama took office and had budget cuts made to continuing resolution that they don't have the manpower or resources to investigate anything. Look at the Boston bombers, plenty of internet activity, warned by Russia to watch them, and still got away with placing bombs. The latest is NSA only has the resources to investigate around 200 high profile suspects a year.


haha in your dreams


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

retired guard said:


> If they are far enough down the chain to come get me I should be ready. Because with all the bigger fish to fry being taken I should have gotten a heads up.


Sweet!

It's great to know you don't matter


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

inceptor said:


> There is nothing to lose sleep over. It's kinda like J. Edgar Hoover. He had files on a multitude of people. They are amassing this so they can have easy access to the information in case they need to go after you for whatever reason.


With 200,000 pages of laws on the books (yes I said two hundred thousand pages) you are already guilty of a crime and probably a felony you just don't know it. I don't see how anyone would not lose sleep over it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Let them come, I Will know long before they get here that they are after me.I may go down in flames but I will have gone down fighting for my rights as an American citizen. I have no fear of them.


I agree with your attitude but I will disagree that you will know they are coming for you. In all likelihood they will show up at your door and you will say "WTF what did I do wrong?"


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> They can track all they would like to. They just can't do anything about it.
> 
> I don't know how many lists I'm on. Hell, I'll sign up for them if they'll put 'em online.


Haha well said


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I agree with your attitude but I will disagree that you will know they are coming for you. In all likelihood they will show up at your door and you will say "WTF what did I do wrong?"


I think it is going to be more along the lines of being told to quickly get on the bus for our own good. Afterward, the lists will come out and the sheep will be segregated into appropriate groups.

Some of us will be listed as incorrigible, yet another group will be listed as such but easily controlled by threatening to withhold coffee. :lol:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, I am sure I am on a list, let alone the 1000's of post on prepper blogs...

I am also a Patron member of the NRA..

I don't know all the levels but it is like this.. Member, lifetime member, millennium member, endowment member, patron member.

To my recall there is only 1 level higher than that (Benefactor?)

My money is where my mouth is, but that also puts a little red dot on my mailbox when FEMA shows up, just saying.

I'm older than most Colonials were when they died defeating Brittan, I guess I'll be happy going to the grave knowing I did what I had to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You know, I used to think it would be a better idea to keep quiet and stay under the radar. 

Then, I learned how to talk. :lol:

I kind of figure they can't track and bother with hundreds of thousands of maniacal Americans, and I always count of the ineptness of the government.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

He's making a list and checking it twice...
Gonna find out who's naughty or nice.

Uncle Sugar Clause is coming tooooooo townnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> He's making a list and checking it twice...
> Gonna find out who's naughty or nice.
> 
> Uncle Sugar Clause is coming tooooooo townnnnnnnnn!


Driving a plum colored 1984 Cadillac Eldorado Barritz...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't lose any sleep about the gov't rounding up preppers, gun nuts, conspiracy theorists and other malcontents. Most of the LE guys and the military would tell them to go pound sand to begin with. And if they did start putting folks away, it wouldn't take very long before word got out and the guns start coming out of the safes. How long you reckon it would go on after that?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> I don't lose any sleep about the gov't rounding up preppers, gun nuts, conspiracy theorists and other malcontents. Most of the LE guys and the military would tell them to go pound sand to begin with. And if they did start putting folks away, it wouldn't take very long before word got out and the guns start coming out of the safes. How long you reckon it would go on after that?


That is the question, how long will the next revolution be?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

reading this, reminds me of a statement,

"if your not on a government watch list by now you should be ashamed" 

stumbled onto this wile visiting the "group" anonymous, the media makes them look a lot worse than they actually are


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If a bunch of governmental criminals want to put me on a list, fine. I'm on their list, and their on my asshat list. I'm going to send a letter to Santa telling him they don't deserve any presents. I'm of course going to mention how good I've been and if he wants to give me a new M14, I'd be mighty happy.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> That is the question, how long will the next revolution be?


How long will it last or how long until we revolt?


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> How long will it last or how long until we revolt?


I've been wondering how long it might be but I think I've come to the conclusion that this is not a land of revolution any more. Seems to me the only thing that might start a revolution would be cutting off all the freebies. Maybe the Federal Government just hasn't pushed people far enough yet but I expected it to have started long before now. Maybe the majority of Americans really are comfortable with what's going on and where this nation is headed.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Infidel said:


> I've been wondering how long it might be but I think I've come to the conclusion that this is not a land of revolution any more. Seems to me the only thing that might start a revolution would be cutting off all the freebies. Maybe the Federal Government just hasn't pushed people far enough yet but I expected it to have started long before now. Maybe the majority of Americans really are comfortable with what's going on and where this nation is headed.
> 
> -Infidel


Then it will become the haves killing off the have not's. How long till the working class decides that they have had enough of paying the welfare and benefits of the deadbeats? Let the liberal democrats protest and infuriate the quiet masses that have payed their meal ticket and then we will see real change...change back to what this country was founded on.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> All please understand that meta data is simply data...nothing obvious in it up front....but when applied to a data base that you can query and compute it starts to speak to you...who is this person? who did they call? how many times a month? when? what happened next? We like to think that random bits of data means nothing...but it means a lot over time. Especially when you have a goal in mind...or a target. What is the number for the Tea Party in dallas? Who called it? who called from a government prefix? Who does it call?...etc...tie that into other data...IRS?....etc? you get a lot of information. Information processed is Intelligence....Intelligence can be actionable.
> I asked a friend who is a collector of this data what he thought...and he said "if your doing nothing wrong...why would you worry?" My response was...."would you like a device in your car that gave you a fine every time you exceeded the speed limit?" Or "according to the military oral and anal sex is illegal..so should we put a camera in your bed room?"...He didn't have an answer for that. Point being....we shouldn't have to prove we are obeying the law...they should have to prove we aren't and do so while observing our right to privacy. This is America By God.... our fore fathers set it up this way for a reason and we should respect that cause they were F....ing brilliant.


it use to be innocent till proven guilty, now it's "everyone is guilty, lets prove it"


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sorry all...christmas time actually is a bad time for me so I tend to forget what kind of person I am trying to become...so in the future ignore me from dec 23rd thru new years....lol


Not to worry, you are among friends here.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> haha in your dreams


No based on fact. Another fact is a "list" is a great thing in that it quickly grows out of control and drowns in itself without enough manpower to sift thru all the info. Just look at the no fly list. How often we hear about famous actors, politicians, and musicians unable to fly because they share the same name or birth date of a person of interest and no one can be removed from the list once their on it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sorry all...christmas time actually is a bad time for me so I tend to forget what kind of person I am trying to become...so in the future ignore me from dec 23rd thru new years....lol


Brother, I imagine you are a lot farther along than you realize. We aren't here to ignore you. Support and love you, yes, but not ignore you.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

FBI man. I uh... have never owned a gun in my life and just love the way Nancy Peloski's tits sag in the moonlight. I am also glad that you want me to have pre-natal care although I'm a man. You never know. So please put me on the happy list.


----------



## dak (Dec 15, 2013)

ajk1941 said:


> Does any one else believe that every one of us has a threat matrix score which is assigned by the NSA
> Since we've all had our emails, phone calls and snail mail monitored, what's to stop them (the government) from making that list? Being a Vet puts me on an easily available list...
> 
> Should I feel reassured when I'm told by NSA officials and this administration that they aren't keeping track?
> ...


I believe it, because if you took a picture of yourself in paris, send it through an email or SMS, the NSA or CIA or whoever, keeps a copy and knows where you were, at what time, ect. 
This is for law abiding ctizens, as for antiabiding citizens, I believe they are ranked higher on the list and are tagged. If the Gov wants to take over like hitler or stalin, they can pull up a map and see how concentrated certain states or areas are with, milita, gun owners, patriots ect. 
And they find out these thing by: email, websites(ex. www.uscrow.org) , sms conversation (talking about revolution or something), online activity(youtubing how to make bombs), and on and on. And all they do is tag tag and tag. Sometimes if it gets too serious like terr0rism, they go get you right away.

(The "pulling up map" example is just one thing)


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure we are on some sort of list out there. The best thing you can do is make it as hard as you can for them. I still use an old flip phone with no gps (when I do use a phone). I know they can triangulate if they want but I don't use it enough to worry. My phone is also a Verizon prepaid under a different name. When I activated it I just gave them a different name and address and they didn't ask for any verification. I also use a few different email accounts such as hushmail,cyber-rights and keptprivate. And anything that I wouldn't want anyone to know about I do online (I used to order "hormones" for bodybuilding) I use a laptop I bought used and could just get rid of it if I needed. 
If the NSA wants something, odd are they will get it. There is no reason to make it easy for em though..

Also, I have said it before and I will say it again. Get a trust set up and USE IT!! You can set up an out of state trust Montana and Nevada are about the best and it is damn near impossible for someone to track it down... Put your vehicles,accounts and whatever else you want in it. It is also an easy way to get your class 3 stuff set up.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I'm sure we are on some sort of list out there. The best thing you can do is make it as hard as you can for them. I still use an old flip phone with no gps (when I do use a phone). I know they can triangulate if they want but I don't use it enough to worry. My phone is also a Verizon prepaid under a different name. When I activated it I just gave them a different name and address and they didn't ask for any verification. I also use a few different email accounts such as hushmail,cyber-rights and keptprivate. And anything that I wouldn't want anyone to know about I do online (I used to order "hormones" for bodybuilding) I use a laptop I bought used and could just get rid of it if I needed.
> *If the NSA wants something, odd are they will get it. There is no reason to make it easy for em though*..
> 
> Also, I have said it before and I will say it again. Get a trust set up and USE IT!! You can set up an out of state trust Montana and Nevada are about the best and it is damn near impossible for someone to track it down... Put your vehicles,accounts and whatever else you want in it. It is also an easy way to get your class 3 stuff set up.


Oh and they will! Just acting so evasive makes you a target. Phone idea isnt bad. Not to be a downer but, your different email accounts dont mean anything if you still use the same computer / internet connection to access them. When you order stuff online you have to pay / have it shipped somewhere.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> Oh and they will! Just acting so evasive makes you a target. Phone idea isnt bad. Not to be a downer but, your different email accounts dont mean anything if you still use the same computer / internet connection to access them. When you order stuff online you have to pay / have it shipped somewhere.


My emails are off of a wifi hotspot that isn't in my name either and I use a different laptop. Not that I do that stuff anymore. As for paying and shipping it. I used western union at the Habib gas stations and sent cash. As for getting it shipped. I would go to one of the county roads where you see 10-15 mail boxes all lined up next to each other. Say the addresses were 1002-1030. I would add one more with the number 1032 and that is where I would have it shipped to with signature waived.. I never had a problem with quite a few packages delivered. After a few deliveries, I would find another location and do the same. All the stuff I ordered was from either Europe or South America usually and I didn't want the mailman getting suspicious..


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> My emails are off of a wifi hotspot that isn't in my name either and I use a different laptop. Not that I do that stuff anymore. As for paying and shipping it. I used western union at the Habib gas stations and sent cash. As for getting it shipped. I would go to one of the county roads where you see 10-15 mail boxes all lined up next to each other. Say the addresses were 1002-1030. I would add one more with the number 1032 and that is where I would have it shipped to with signature waived.. I never had a problem with quite a few packages delivered. After a few deliveries, I would find another location and do the same. All the stuff I ordered was from either Europe or South America usually and I didn't want the mailman getting suspicious..


You use a different laptop and different hotspot for each email account? That must be a hassle but i guess effective. Again, it doesn't matter if you are using the same internet connection or "hotspot" to access any of your random emails. The mailbox thing, Is a good idea and you are right... it will just take a little longer to get to you.

I truly am not trying to "That Guy" All I'm saying is to truly not be traceable, using cash and picking up good in person w/o your cell phone on you is pretty much the only way anymore. Even then...

This is a world where technology is becoming cheaper, and more available to the general public. If such interesting technology is available to the general public, just imagine what the Govt has.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PrepperLite said:


> You use a different laptop and different hotspot for each email account? That must be a hassle but i guess effective. Again, it doesn't matter if you are using the same internet connection or "hotspot" to access any of your random emails. The mailbox thing, Is a good idea and you are right... it will just take a little longer to get to you.
> 
> I truly am not trying to "That Guy" All I'm saying is to truly not be traceable, using cash and picking up good in person w/o your cell phone on you is pretty much the only way anymore. Even then...
> 
> This is a world where technology is becoming cheaper, and more available to the general public. If such interesting technology is available to the general public, just imagine what the Govt has.


I only use 1 hotspot and 1 laptop but the laptop was designated my "throwaway" and never used my home computer for stuff like that. I always kept the laptop in the barn or someplace other than the house as well... I wasn't ordering that much hgh and stuff to go all out. I just like to take a few extra precautions.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sorry all...christmas time actually is a bad time for me so I tend to forget what kind of person I am trying to become...so in the future ignore me from dec 23rd thru new years....lol


Had some truly deep and meaningful bullshit typed up but my own ass was chocking on all the smoke......:lol:

I may not have many answers, but I probably understand the questions.

Rigged


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I saw on Fox News yesterday that the bank robber who held up three banks and killed a police office was tracked by his cell phone records. They showed that his phone was placed at each bank at the time on the robberies. 

Today the news story is about NSA being to monitor your IPhone and gather information about every call you placed. I guess my original post about being on the NSA list is really old news. The Obama administration is getting more power to control each of us every day. This all ready seems to exceed the control of the general public in the movie "1984"


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone that carries a phone to commit a crime these days is retarded!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone who commits a crime is "retarded" - not to demean those with limited mental powers or physical handicaps.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Anyone who commits a crime is "retarded" - not to demean those with limited mental powers or physical handicaps.


LOL True...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

As for the NSA threat matrix all you have to do to become a member is make a post on this thread. "NSA" is one of the Key words" that they have. A few of the others are: "congress", "bill of rights", "Obama", and things like, "the second amendment" and "nuclear" anything, if you like "dirty" and "bomb" or just use the word "bomb". 

So if we were to start talking about how easy it is to make a dirty bomb or even how to make a device to remove a stump in the east pasture using fertilizer, diesel oil and a pipe bomb to set it off we would surely be on their list of potential threats. I know that I am on all but one of their lists but I am not concerned because I think that means I care about the USA and the rights and freedoms that are normal - or used to be normal - to this once great land of ours.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you ever served in the US military you were placed on the Threat list a few years ago by Janet.
Two years ago I was stopped for speeding on my bike and I was speeding. He was coming at me I pulled over and waited for him to turn around and come back.
I was carrying at the time and informed him. He ask for my drivers license and ask me to keep my hand away from the weapon.
A bit latter he returned from his car with my ticket. It was a warning and not for near as fast as I was going. 
He looked right at me and said have a nice day 1SG. This officer and I had never met. He never even checked my CC permit.
They got you in the system. If you served in the last 20 years they have your DNA on file.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I am enjoying the good company!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay so the government is great at making lists. At least there is one thing we can point to and say they do well.

I sure wished they'd apply that energy elsewhere. They could start by putting the frigging lists down and attend to more immediate needs. Like oh say the economy and jobs. Without people working and an economy to pay their salaries, all those lists are meaningless. 

Its almost like they have created a feed back loop. The economy is suffering and because it suffers more people become disaffected and feel disenfranchised, and because they are disenfranchised they speak out, because they speak out they must be a threat so speaking out gets them put on a list. The more people speak out the more lists are created and less time gets spent dealing with the cause for speaking out. 

We must need lists more than we need an economy.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We have separations between departments. The departments that make the lists do nothing but make the lists. The bigger the lists the more necessary the department. The more necessary the more money they need . That is why we are paying 2 1/2 billion dollars to put up a building that we can spend trillions to fill with hard drives so they can store the lists. You have to contact a different department to get jobs made and they don't have funding because they don't need money. They just wait for unemployment to run out and then claim that they made a million new jobs - but they didn't need any money so their funding gets cut. 

Besides everyone knows that it is more important to know what everyone is doing than it is for them to actually have something to do, right?
I mean that is the justification behind the alphabet soup agencies, isn't it? It's not like they have actually stopped any real terrorist attacks, they just make lists so they can supply that information to the LE agencies after the attack - and the the LE agencies can go door to door removing people from there homes in their "search" for the insurgents. (like they did in Boston)


----------

